# Pocket Watch-Orator



## anicich (Nov 20, 2011)

hello..can you please help me about this clock.can somebody tell me when was this clock made and how much does it worth, and other stuff what you know about it  tnq


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Could you provide more detail - preferably with photo's. There is a wealth of knowledge on this (and similar) forum but with only a brand name to work on I doubt your question can be answered.

A quick Google brought up quite a few web sites that might help. An example.

Julian (L)


----------



## anicich (Nov 20, 2011)

sorry ..here is the clock


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Orator belongs to the Manufacture d'Horlogerie Schild & Co. SA from La Chaux-de-Fonds...

Andreas


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. :yes:

Forum Policy dictates we do not give out values. No one on the forum is a qualified appraiser or valuation expert. Condition is paramount. We can say that any watch in it's original box, complete with all of the original paperwork, instructions, guarantee and so on, will always be worth more than the same watch that is worn and has been kept scratched by being in a drawer for some years.

You may be able to get a starting point or "ballpark" figure by searching the completed listings section of any popular auction website such as ebay, looking for your watch, or one very similar.

Hope this Helps a bit.

On Behalf of the Forum

Mel


----------

